# Anyone make VW Interlagos-Rep wheels?



## Karrera4 (Feb 10, 2004)

I think the interlagos wheels look awesome, but unless they throw them in on my CC Lux lease, I don't wanna pay for OEM wheels on a leased car....
Does anyone make a good interlagos replica wheel?


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

might be too early for a replica...i maybe wrong.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECAhatch* »_might be too early for a replica...i maybe wrong.

correct. Still too early. Might want to try lorinser reps 









_Modified by passat_98 at 2:28 PM 4-22-2009_


_Modified by passat_98 at 2:28 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

yea i saw that one...but the "2-piece" replica. looks pretty nice.


----------



## GogoVDubGadget (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

dude, those Lorinsers are better looking than the interlagos...nice find!!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I think VMR wheels is considering doing the Interlagos replica wheels.


----------



## Euronymous Prime (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Anyone make VW Interlagos-Rep wheels? (Karrera4)*

funny, I was doing a search for Passat wheels and ran across your thread.
Are these what you were looking for?
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=707


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Anyone make VW Interlagos-Rep wheels? (Euronymous Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euronymous Prime* »_funny, I was doing a search for Passat wheels and ran across your thread.
Are these what you were looking for?
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=707

Hes looking for a replica of those OEM wheels.


----------



## VR6 Paulie (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Anyone make VW Interlagos-Rep wheels? (Euronymous Prime)*

any word on reps yet?


----------



## The Snowman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Anyone make VW Interlagos-Rep wheels? (VR6 Paulie)*

I´m looking for Interlagos replicas and just stumbled over theese.
http://www.wheelworx.net/acata...#a362
Dunno anything ´bout the company but nevertheless, replicas seems to be entering the market.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

I could be looking at a set as well! keep this thread going!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Anyone make VW Interlagos-Rep wheels? (Karrera4)*

Found these in a AR catalog while looking for wheels for my truck...go figure. I don't know if they fit the CC or not though...
http://www.customwheelsdirect....63217








And these...
http://www.cbwheels.com/produc....html


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

those are ****ing ugly :hammer:


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*

powerwheelspro.com told me they have these in 19". They are called style 621. They seem to have great prices from the other wheels I saw on their site.
"The 621 style wheels are available. They are 19" with a 45mm offset for any of the newer Audi or VW vehicles."


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (2k3gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k3gli* »_powerwheelspro.com told me they have these in 19". They are called style 621. They seem to have great prices from the other wheels I saw on their site.
"The 621 style wheels are available. They are 19" with a 45mm offset for any of the newer Audi or VW vehicles."










Thats correct... 
Here is a pic...








I also think these are nice on a CC










_Modified by mdtony at 4:22 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## airblaster33 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd love a set. Look so good on a mk4 Vr6! mmmmmmm.. need 18 tho, 19 is too much I could have sworn I saw them a few months ago on powerwheelspro or something like that in 18's


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

These appear to be Interlagos reps: 

LINK


----------



## Reading1800 (May 10, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI#ht_2011wt_1139


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I only had my '11 Sport for about 5 weeks, and found a set of genuine VW Interlagos wheels at Midwest Tire & Wheel mounted on new Conti 235s. Snatched up the set for $1400.00. I love the Interlagos wheels on the CC...so classy.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

2k3gli said:


> powerwheelspro.com told me they have these in 19". They are called style 621. They seem to have great prices from the other wheels I saw on their site.
> "The 621 style wheels are available. They are 19" with a 45mm offset for any of the newer Audi or VW vehicles."


http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/ES2143389/


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Bro you are the king of reviving dead posts. Jeeeeez. Jus sayin...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Bro you are the king of reviving dead posts. Jeeeeez. Jus sayin...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


----------

